
Anyone know of a high traffic CDN? - true_religion
My startup site is seeing a huge spike in traffic, and currently does about 140Mbits a second and rising worth of traffic.<p>Are there any CDNs that can not only handle this, but do so at an affordable price? Akamai is too pricey so its out.<p>I know about:<p>NetDNA
Choopa
======
spahl
CloudFlare is a very nice service for that. As an example you can read that
blog post: [http://blog.cloudflare.com/moog-music-staying-online-when-
go...](http://blog.cloudflare.com/moog-music-staying-online-when-google-
doodles)

~~~
true_religion
Any idea what CloudFlare's pricing is for high traffic?

I don't think they'd let me stay on their stated $20/month plan.

Just checking the blog post, they only pushed 182GB total.

We run 1.75TB per day!

Edit: Checked it out, they go as low as 0.03/GB which might be feasible.

~~~
spahl
CloudFlare doesn't charge for bandwidth. Your bandwidth levels not an issue.
Check out their network graph to see current stats:
<http://www.cloudflare.com/network-map>

~~~
true_religion
Oh no doubt their network as a whole can handle it, but I honestly doubt
they'd let that much bandwidth go for $20 a month. They would be losing money
with me as a client, and the moment I'm no longer worth the publicity or good
will they'd cut me to balance their books.

I prefer the safety of knowing that my interests and my CDNs interests are
aligned.

------
true_religion
My comparisions, in case anyone ends up in my predicament and searches up on
this:

Highwinds

\- Price under NDA

Akamai

\- 0.18/cents public price. Private price under NDA.

Webzilla

\- 0.5 cents/GB

Fastly

\- 0.12/GB to 10TB

\- 0.08/GB from 40TB

\- 0.06/GB from 100TB

ValueCDN

\- 0.05/GB from 5TB \- 0.04/GB from 30TB Voxel.net

\- $0.10/GB to 50TB \- $0.07/GB to 500TB \- $0.05/GB and up

AdvanceHosters

\- Starts at 0.04/GB

Constant.com

\- 0.05/GB through 0.03/GB depending on package

I'm going to test out ValueCDN, Voxel, Constant and Highwinds. May the best
CDN win.

------
jpluscplusm
We use Cotendo and CDNetworks. Both work, and your 140Mbps is /nothing/ to
either. Can't share pricing, I'm afraid. Non-JIT contracts are probably your
enemy here, though - there'll be minimum term lengths for most CDNs.

~~~
true_religion
Cotendo is Akamai. They were acquired.

------
davyjones
Don't know about the pricing but EdgeCast Networks
(<http://www.edgecast.com/>) powers Imgur.

------
murz
Have you looked into S3/Cloudfront?

<http://aws.amazon.com/cloudfront/#pricing>

~~~
true_religion
Cloudfront's pricing is complicated and a touch higher than I'd like.

They may or may not have a good network, but I think all CDNs pretty much have
comparable networks

------
macros
We can handle this easily at fastly.com. You can also reach us in #fastly on
irc.freenode.net if you have any questions.

------
davidandgoliath
<http://www.cachefly.com/> should suit the bill.

~~~
true_religion
Cachefly prices at $0.20/GB at Platinum which is 2 cents more than Akamai's
baseline price.

To compare Netdna pricing starts at 0.06/GB so that level and below is what I
consider affordable.

------
bkerensa
MaxCDN.com or CloudCache.com... MaxCDN powers site like Mashable and
TechCrunch.

~~~
true_religion
MaxCDN _is_ NetDNA. MaxCDN is their label for lower-traffic sites.

Edit:

Just checked, CloudCache is a NetDNA brand too. For anything higher than their
max plan, they refer you back to the parent company.

------
cosjef
I'm a Solution Architect at Akamai, and we can definitely help you out. PM me
if you want to chat.

